# Sky Insurance - Competition to win Awesomefest 2011 tickets !



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi all,

every so often we run competitions for our affiliated car clubs. We'd like to invite you to enter the latest competition to win tickets for the freshest event on the calendar, Awesomefest 2011. The competition is free and anyone is welcome to enter.

Awesomefest is presented by Driftworks and sponsored by Sky Insurance

For more information, view the Awesome Fest page on our website.

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/awesomefest.html

Thanks for reading and good luck!

Ollie
Sky Insurance
http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/modified-car-insurance.html


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who entered, the competition is now closed.

Details of the competition winners can be found on our website:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk//awesomefest.html

Congratulations to all winners, we look forward to seeing you at the event!

If you didn't get a chance to enter, please keep your eyes open for our next competition and if you are interested in attending Awesomefest then please check out the website: www.awesomefest.co.uk

Thanks for reading

Ollie
Sky Insurance

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/modified-car-insurance.html


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi all,

it is rare we post on our affiliated car club forums unless answering customer queries/insurance questions etc but we are so proud to be involved with Awesomefest we are keen to show it off!

If you attended Awesomefest 2011 held 29th - 31st July at Mallory Park race circuit, you will love this film - if you didn't attend, you'll probably be regretting it after seeing this - and hopefully booking your tickets for next year's event! We are very proud to introduce this stunning film captured by Stephen Brooks.

You can view the film on the Modified Car Insurance page of our website. It's a sensational film - well worth the watch!!

Ollie 
Sky Insurance


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

skyinsurance said:


> Hi all,
> 
> it is rare we post on our affiliated car club forums Ollie
> Sky Insurance


Hmm, I happen to know differently lol.

(matt_mr2t to you  )


----------

